# Nuheat mats GFCI tech help



## Nyle Watt (Nov 4, 2009)

In reg. to nuheat mats system: floor heats but GFCI comes on occasionally. What might be the cause. Any simple solution for that?


----------



## Mike Walter (Nov 7, 2009)

Programmable thermostat has a defective GFCI that is oversensitive (or) Halogen lights installed causing electrical noise to trip programmable thermostat.
Advised to Call nuheat mats company


----------



## Mike Walter (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to ask, Is that newly installed or existing or a Old one?


----------

